# and that'll be a positive result!



## grainger (Jul 28, 2016)

Happy albeit VERY early days... Please keep everything crossed for me...


----------



## Northerner (Jul 28, 2016)

Ooh! Exciting!  Hope all goes well for you Hannah!  Keeping all things crossed!


----------



## grovesy (Jul 28, 2016)

Everything crossed!


----------



## Nicola16 (Jul 28, 2016)

Congratulations - everything very tightly crossed for you.


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 29, 2016)

That's lovely happy news. Hope all stays well.


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 29, 2016)

Brilliant news Grainger, all crossed and wishing you great happiness


----------



## trophywench (Jul 29, 2016)

Happy dance!  Have you warned the bank of mum and dad yet ?  LOL


----------



## Bloden (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations, Grainger! That's the hard part over then , time to just sit back and enlarge...


----------



## Cleo (Jul 30, 2016)

Congratulations x


----------



## grainger (Jul 31, 2016)

Hey all
So I got excited too soon and the positive result was just a false positive it would seem. 
Gutted.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2016)

grainger said:


> Hey all
> So I got excited too soon and the positive result was just a false positive it would seem.
> Gutted.


Aw, I'm sorry to hear this  Hoping for a positive positive some time in the near future


----------



## grovesy (Jul 31, 2016)

Sorry to hear, hope you have positive result soon!


----------



## Lindarose (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh that's so disappointing Grainger. But keep positive and it will happen soon for you


----------



## Nicola16 (Aug 1, 2016)

Really sorry to hear that grainger


----------



## Cleo (Aug 1, 2016)

I'm sorry to hear that
xx


----------



## Bloden (Aug 2, 2016)

Aw, sorry to hear that, Grainger.


----------

